# Some shots I took yesterday evening ... Criticism needed



## scotty328i (Mar 7, 2007)

Morning all

I took some photos last night - was pushed for time due to me being somewhere I shouldnt so dug out what I thought was the best - didnt take the tripod either so don't think I done too badly ...

Your citicism is appreciated














































When commenting please refer to which one LOL

scott


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

The first three are all too dark, and need vary degrees of 'lift' - try either
adjusting the mid-point in Levels or pulling up on a single mid-way point in Curves. The blacks are all hard enough, so no adjustment needed there, they're just clogging up in the midtones/shadows.
If you were to go back and re-shoot them, i'd pick them all up by about 1/3 of a stop and then do the rest in Photoshop.
4th shot is ok to me, nice and vibrant with a real kick.
5th shot appears to have camera shake, and even if you meant to get the guy on tha wall out-of-focus, it's not by a great enough degree to look intentional. It just looks soft, like a quick grab shot gone wrong.
Open up to f/3.5-f/4-ish and you'll emphasise the sharp point a little more.
Also needs about another stop+ on exposure.

Helpful? 
Do tell us what kit you used to take these pictures.


----------



## scotty328i (Mar 7, 2007)

190Evoluzione said:


> The first three are all too dark, and need vary degrees of 'lift' - try either
> adjusting the mid-point in Levels or pulling up on a single mid-way point in Curves. The blacks are all hard enough, so no adjustment needed there, they're just clogging up in the midtones/shadows.
> If you were to go back and re-shoot them, i'd pick them all up by about 1/3 of a stop and then do the rest in Photoshop.
> 4th shot is ok to me, nice and vibrant with a real kick.
> ...


Its only a fuji s6500fd - And I am a noob - these were all retouched a little on photoshop - It was intentional that I went dark with the first that was the way I wanted it.

Not sure about the camera shake on the 5th - It was on a tripod!


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Moody & dark is one thing, but i think you need to spend a little more time
in Photoshop trying to lift the midtones of your pictures - if the camera
has limitations (i know my pocket Lumix has!) then the adjustments
can be done later.
The pics themselves (content & composition) is pretty good (although no.3 is
a bit too 'zany').
Just remember that the camera is merely producing a 'digital negative', and as with film 
before, the art is in the printing.
How you 'print' these images (for screen or paper) is down to having a lightness of touch 
and a keen eye that will only come with practice.
Just keep taking pictures


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

> *Some shots I took yesterday evening ... Criticism needed*


They're all sh1t ! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only kidding fella, I actually like the shopping trolley one but can't put my finger on why just yet, I'll keep looking at it :thumb:


----------



## jezza (Dec 28, 2006)

You might like www.28dayslater.co.uk for (sort of) the same kind of subject matter :thumb:

Jezza


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

jezza said:


> You might like www.28dayslater.co.uk for (sort of) the same kind of subject matter :thumb:
> 
> Jezza


You beat me to it! Fascinating forum :thumb:


----------



## scotty328i (Mar 7, 2007)

already a member

have been so since january!!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

thought i'd seen the style somewhere before but couldnt remember the forum name.

All look cool to me but then i'm no photographer


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey scotty - I am on 28Dl as well so the subject is cool to me!!!

The first one has blown highlights or it appears like it could do with coming down even a stop in exposure then mess about in CS3.

The second with the trolley is just fantastic mate, an excellent composition and capture I really like it, so much so its my desktop!!!

Good work fella!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

First pic, good but no real focal point, the kid is hooded and the eyes are therefore not drawn to him, sky is also bleached. 

2nd pic - I really like, surreal again the eye doesn't rest easily anywhere but best shot imo

3rd pic - sky bleached - genre been done before including by me 15 years ago 

4th pic - a mess (sorry )

5th - not so sure on this one

soz for my frankness but thought thats what you wanted!! PS #2 is really quite good!!


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

That trolly is filthy!! Needs a detail if you ask me and theres no tyre dressing on it either :lol:

otherwise very nice.....

Daz


----------



## Jonnio (Apr 2, 2007)

4th pic is awesome! My kinda style lol...


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Mate - I disagree about the comments on midtones. You've exposed the image to the foreground, making the sky overexposed, but on my monitor here (sony x-black) the gamma levels look fine. All the pictures are good, although your tilting is a touch ott! 

It depends on whether you want to look at your images on a technical basis, or on an emotional one. Capturing moments involve chucking the rules out of the window - but if you're wanting to be creative, you need to concentrate on the technical sides. With the likes of the first picture, you need to take loads, using different points (light through dark) to expose and focus on. You'll get a good medium balance of light with practice! 

28dl is an awesome site. I used to practically live on there.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i like all the shots! very good mate...


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

1st shot is perfect i think. dark and moody, spot on. of course it could probably be altererd, but in current form me likey.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Trolley shot is by far my fave. Like the moodyness of pic 1. Not a fan of pic 3 - mainly due to the harsh angle.


----------

